# Hook Up Cable Bad fit?



## Espana_Pete (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello

Have just collected my 2nd hand McLouis and tried to connect the hook up cable into the bodywork. I have had caravans before and always found that the hook up cables fit and are taken out again, very easily.

This connector is a nightmare to get on fully, then withdrawn when finished as the fit is SO tight!

Has anybody else experienced this and are there any tips please for making it easier to get in and out again?


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Is it on that has a small blue latch that you have to lift to put on or remove the cable??
My caravans never had one but my van does and caught me out for awhile


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I hope you are not folding the cover right back before you push it into the socket! Mrs Zeb did that on ours, and it didn't do it a lot of good!! 

The cover is lifted through about 90 degrees and pushed *into *the socket itself. Difficult to explain, but the cover flap should be the first to go into the socket, and it should completely disappear.

To remove the connector, do almost what Biggy said. (_Sorry - slightly wrong Biggy._ :wink: )

You don't need to touch the blue catch when you insert the connector, but you may hear a click as it engages. The catch is on the left, and quite obvious.

To remove the connector press the blue catch down while pulling on the connector itself - not the cable!!

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi there, if you have no joy after trying the above suggestions then try Vaseline. A small amount smeared over the mating parts helps make it easier to fit and remove. Hope that helps. 

Gary.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

:lol: Do NOT use KY jelly :!:  

If you don't have Vaseline then silicone grease spray will be good.

Ensure that the hook-up cable is disconnected from the mains!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just a thought.
I had one that was very difficult to 'mate' and pull apart. It turned out one pin had got so hot and melted the plastic which distorted the whole plug.

Does it smell.??

Ray.


----------



## Espana_Pete (Jul 21, 2013)

Many thanks for the useful replies. They are the same connections as per my previous caravans so I was using the flap correctly  

I shall have to find some vaseline or silicone grease spay as suggested next week and try that, before I destroy the end of the lead!

No smell yet as I am waiting for a Spanish electrician to fit an outside plug socket near the parking area, so could be quite a wait :lol:


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

No need for hi-tech lubricants, We just used furniture polish - it contains silicone.

P&L


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

Espana_Pete said:


> Many thanks for the useful replies. They are the same connections as per my previous caravans so I was using the flap correctly
> 
> I shall have to find some vaseline or silicone grease spay as suggested next week and try that, before I destroy the end of the lead!
> 
> No smell yet as I am waiting for a Spanish electrician to fit an outside plug socket near the parking area, so could be quite a wait :lol:


Nip over to Cruz Caravans Elche, great bunch of guys there will sort you out there and then. We have had a few things done there and very pleased with the work and cost.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

P& L- I was going to suggest that as a last resort.

However it does contain a bit of water so needs time to dry out before applying the flowing electrons stuff :fatalfridge:


----------



## Espana_Pete (Jul 21, 2013)

Qnapper said:


> Nip over to Cruz Caravans Elche, great bunch of guys there will sort you out there and then. We have had a few things done there and very pleased with the work and cost.


Many thanks for that lead, an online shop as well! Just what I need.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Is it a new van AND a new cable or have you used the cable sucessfully before?

Dick


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I too found the connection difficult to pull apart and sprayed it with WD40, end of problem!

Alan


----------



## Espana_Pete (Jul 21, 2013)

Glandwr said:


> Is it a new van AND a new cable or have you used the cable sucessfully before?
> 
> Dick


Its a second hand van and brand new cable, so never used the two together before.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Have you got a way of trying another cable? Could be a duff one.

Dick


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Assuming it is the correct 220v Blue connector and the van has a standard connection point, it is possible that either the socket is damaged or has not been used for some time. It is possible for either or both the connection pieces to acquire a degree of oxidisation, a layer of whitish rust.
If, after examining that the new connector points have not been bent or damaged and the connection point is intact, some form of lubrication is called for. A fine emery cloth on the pins and some lubrication Vaseline or WD40 or whatever. The pins can be quite tight and at times I have used a modicum of force to pull them apart.
Try someone else's cable to eliminate the new cable being at fault.

Alan


----------

